# Now they're "cornflakes"



## glorycloud (Jul 16, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/CORN-FLAKE-GOLD-REFINED-FROM-SCRAP-COMPUTERS-PARTS-606-grams/142870231585?hash=item2143baba21%3Ag%3AoWEAAOSwNURbTLy3&_sop=10&_pgn=2&_sacat=0&_nkw=scrap+gold&_from=R40&rt=nc

"Cornflaking" the gold melt drops surely increases their value. 8) 

As a person who had an interest in math in my younger years, I learned
early that no matter how large the number may be, when you multiply
that number by zero................. You get zero!!


----------



## Palladium (Jul 16, 2018)

It's just a new twist to an old scam, but instead of those fake bars they are now corn flaking it. Somebody needs to inform them that melting is not refining.


----------



## bigpagoda (Jul 16, 2018)

Not the strangest thing I've seen on Ebay- That was still memory sticks with the fingers and chips removed for 10$/LB.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jul 17, 2018)

bigpagoda said:


> Not the strangest thing I've seen on Ebay- That was still memory sticks with the fingers and chips removed for 10$/LB.


That's good, I'm only getting 80 cent/kg when selling it as low grade circuit boards. :lol: 

Göran


----------

